# sportsman question



## popo800 (Aug 2, 2011)

i've got a 2005 polaris sportsman and my rear axle popped out over the weekend. it has a 2 or 3 in lift and the shocks cranked all the way up. do yall think this had anything to do with it? i just want yalls advice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be. I'd try setting them back in soft & see if they hold up better.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

could be stretched to far id do what Polaris425 suggested and see if you have any more issues


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Agreed. With my 2" lift I turned my shocks all the way up, kept popping axles out, turned them down, hasn't done it since..


----------



## popo800 (Aug 2, 2011)

appreciate it. im gonna turn them down saturday. i'm probably going to put them down about 5 notches. do you think that would be enough?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

probably so. I'd say anywhere around 1/4-1/2 setting is where I'd start.


----------

